# QDM Club in Oconee County *Update - Pics Added*



## LeGrand (Aug 11, 2008)

We have a QDMA club located just outside of Watkinsville, Ga. There are 4 openings due primarily to the acquisition of some new acreage. We have about 3,000 contiguous acres under a strict QDM program.  This tract is about 1300 acres and we will have about 15 club members, half of which are from Florida. Property is a mix of hardwoods and plantation pines from 1 to 30 years old and has been intensively managed for the last 4 years using the Banks Farm program. We have 30+/- food plots totaling over 30 acres and put out approximately 16,000 lbs of feed per year. Lease runs March to Feb. Membership will entitle you to 2 bucks, 8 point 15 inch spread minimum, 3 does and 1 gobbler. You have year round access. There is a no guest policy. School age children can hunt off of your tags under your supervision. Nonhunting guests are permitted and welcomed as this is a family oriented club. If guest priviledges are important to you then you can purchase 2 memberships. Camp is excellent with 8 full RV hookups, walkin cooler and 2 acre pond.

Base price for 2008 is $1,500 all new members contribute $100 the first year towards capital inprovements. Missed work days cost $150 per and there is 1 day left this year.

I am the landowner and take great pride in what we have accomplished.  If you want to hunt in a true QDM club with a great group of people please call the Hunt Club Manager, Bob Stewart at 770-560-1923 for more information and showings. If you need to reach me please send a PM.

Thanks.

Below are some new pictures from the last couple of weeks. Please call if you would like more information or would like to see the property.


----------



## LeGrand (Aug 13, 2008)

This is a rare opportunity that should be given serious consideration if you are interested in a QDM club.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 13, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 13, 2008)

Folks this is THE area of the Greene/Oconee county line for some good bucks. Over 6000 acres of QDM property in the immediate area.


----------



## LeGrand (Aug 14, 2008)

Showings are currently being scheduled for this weekend.  I promise that you will not be disappointed.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sounds like a great club.  I'm actually in a club that is right down the road from this one or I would join.


----------



## LeGrand (Aug 14, 2008)

Keep in touch.  You never know with the gas prices being what they are when one of our Fla members may drop out.


----------



## LeGrand (Aug 18, 2008)

Pictures added.


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 19, 2008)

*Bump*

Ttt


----------



## LeGrand (Aug 20, 2008)

We will be showing the property this weekend if interested. You will see that alot of work has been done to create a great club.  All we need now is another great club member! 

Call Bob at 770-560-1923 or send me a PM.

Thanks.


----------



## LeGrand (Aug 22, 2008)

Only 3 spots left.  Showings are currently scheduled for Saturday.  Call Bob at 770-560-1923.   It is not often that this offer is extended outside my circle of friends.  You will not be disappointed.


----------



## LeGrand (Aug 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## LeGrand (Aug 28, 2008)

*What are you waiting for - come see*

1 hunter per 100 acres (half are from Florida), 30 food plots totalling +/- 35 acres, club stands, no "private" areas, 2 miles of creek frontage, lots (+/- 500 ac.) of hardwoods, great roads, awsome camp with walkin cooler, big bucks and great group of people to hunt with. What are you waiting for? 

Call Bob at 770-560-1923 to see the property this weekend.


----------



## LeGrand (Sep 2, 2008)

Bump


----------



## LeGrand (Sep 4, 2008)

Showings this weekend.  Please call Bob at 770-560-1923 or send a PM. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## srb (Sep 7, 2008)

*Looks  grt!!*

This property looks grt  been down a 2 of times!They have a grt  QDM program.An they are working on some more property 2 manage. All of the property will b grt when they get all of it going. alot of land in that area is hard 2 find.


----------



## mattp (Sep 7, 2008)

I was in this club for a few years; great bunch of guys and excellent land. This is a rare oportunity for a great privately owned club!


----------



## LeGrand (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Matt and SRB for the kind words. Guys I need to fill these last couple of spots.  Please PM me if interested.  Thanks.


----------



## gawhitetail (Sep 11, 2008)

*Ttt*

Bump


----------



## LeGrand (Sep 11, 2008)

Please call Bob at 770-560-1923 for showings this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## LeGrand (Sep 17, 2008)

Showings this weekend.  We have already seen some nice bucks.  There is time left to get settled in before gun season. PM me if interested.

Thanks.


----------



## LeGrand (Sep 24, 2008)

Showings this weekend. We have some awesome new foodplots that are sure to produce. Come take a look - a couple more spots to fill and we are done.

Thank you!


----------



## LeGrand (Aug 10, 2013)

*Rare Opportunity*

Looks like we are going to have a couple of openings in our QDMA club located just outside of Watkinsville, Ga. We are part of about 4,500 contiguous acres under a strict QDM program. This tract is over 1300 acres and we will have about 13 club members, half of which are from Florida. Property is a mix of hardwoods and plantation pines from 1 to 30 years old. We have 30+/- food plots totaling over 30 acres. Lease runs March to Feb. Membership will entitle you to 2 bucks that need to be 3.5 years old, 3 does and 1 gobbler. You have year round access. There is a no guest policy. School age children can hunt off of your tags under your supervision. Nonhunting guests are permitted and welcomed as this is a family oriented club. If guest priviledges are important to you then you can purchase 2 memberships. Camp is excellent with full RV hookups, walkin cooler and 2 acre pond.

Base price for is still $1,500. Missed work days cost $150 and you will be expected to put in at least 2 days.

If you want to hunt in a true QDM club with a great group of people please call the Hunt Club Manager, Bob Stewart at 770-560-1923 for more information and showings. If you need to reach me please send a PM.

Thanks and will try to post some updated pictures in the next couple of days.


----------



## LeGrand (Aug 27, 2013)

*New Pictures!*

Enjoy!


----------

